# Hitchhiker... Plant?



## Witchy (May 26, 2014)

So i was looking at my new wisteria, and noticed an odd looking leaf. Fished it out and saw it was not a leaf. Its a plant of some sort.








The leaves are more like garden grass, no bulb, just leaves and roots. They are pretty solid, fibrous i guess you could say. Thin roots and the plant is about 2.5 inches tall. I planted in the substrate for now, any idea what it might be. Its the plant on the left, the one on the right is a wisteria leaf that spouted roots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's just to hard to say for sure from that photo. Is is a stem plant or a rosette?


----------



## Witchy (May 26, 2014)

Im not very well versed in plants, so I took it out and took more pictures.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'. Check out our Plant Finder resource; it's in there. I'd link you, but I'm out and about and on my phone.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's that link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=139&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## Witchy (May 26, 2014)

Well hopefully it lives, i only have low light from what im told so if it lives it lives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's well-suited to a low-light setup, so don't worry on that front. Actually, any tank that can successfully grow Hygro difformis (wisteria) should be able to grow hygro corymbosa as well—their cultivation needs are more or less identical.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Definitely looks like H. corymbosa. Its a great plant. Just keeps growing anywhere though it does tend to like a little more potassium than other plants!


----------



## Witchy (May 26, 2014)

Sounds good ;-) ill find good spot for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

